# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Chicago Safe & Lock Company

## exhibita

Hello all, 

I am fairly certain this is not the proper place for this post, so forgive my intrusion, but I am hoping someone here can direct me to a useful resource.

Below you'll find images of my grandfather's safe which recently stopped opening.  The dial has been sticky from lack of use in my garage so when I opened it last week to place some documents inside, I took the opportunity to lubricate the mechanism with some WD-40 - Since then, I have only succeeded in opening it once in perhaps one hundred attempts.  The dial is still not moving smoothly.  I have been opening this safe since I was 10 years old, so I am certain I have the combination correct.

The combination is one of those turn to ## 5 times to the right, ## 4 times to the left, ## 3 times to the right... so on and so on.

Anyone have any experience here, I would hate to have to have it drilled, but I am at my wits end!

I will welcome any and all suggestions

Thank you for your time.

----------


## NKT

Nice wheels on the safe, is that so the burglars don't need to hurt their backs taking it away?

----------

Hi Guy, keep trying to open then when open call a safe expert to clean and grease the combination lock. By using WD-40 you removed the nessesary needed grease in your lock. Never use WD-40 on the combination lock. Arnold

----------

